# Surge Protector/Noise Filter?



## _Spanky_

A while back I read a lot of threads on Surge Protectors that have noise filtering in them and I don't recall coming to a conclusion as to what's worth it. Are the $50-$150 Surge Protectors with the extras like Noise Filtering and whatnot really worth it? I've been thinking about a Surge Protector for my computer and thus my audio setup and I figured a couple more dollars wouldn't hurt if the Noise Filtering actually worked. I think I've heard positive reviews about the Belkin PureAV series. 

 The power here is really decent, it doesn't go out very often and when it does it's just a brief second. There's something that concerns me though: I'm in a double wide up on a hill out in the country and we get some pretty good lightning that will come close enough to feel it. I think I just need a Surge Protector, none of that voltage regulation or any of that unless someone can prove me otherwise?


----------



## haloxt

It's not easy to find information about the sound quality effects of filtering the power, and there's many many different ways of "filtering". Some people say that it could make a worthwhile difference but a larger percentage don't think it makes a difference. It should be noted that there is a popular belief that there is a compromise in sound quality with many power conditioners, some parts will improve while other parts will degrade, and it may be preferable to connect directly to the wall outlet than use something like a cheap surge protector.

 I have a furman ac-215, and although it increases the sound quality significantly, it does give it a bit of a hyperactive character with the equipment I use. It could be technically superior, but to my ears it doesn't have 100% synergy with my audio-gd gear. Who knows if it is because of my personal preference, or the power conditioner, or because the audio-gd gear was designed to sound more neutral with the kind of power from wall outlets rather than what my particular power conditioner provides, but the net result is that my mind perceives a compromise. But one I'm certainly willing to live with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## zacharace

I know a lot of people who say it doesn't really make a difference--I'm one of them. Then again, though, I don't live in a place where lightning is a constant threat, and the power "quality" is such that sound filtering is a more serious concern.
 Basically, I guess, if you deem it necessary, what's a few extra bucks?


----------



## _Spanky_

Hmmm. So I may just be better off putting that money into better surge capabilities. I forget the terminology but aren't there surge protectors with rails or something that separate components? Is there a surge protector that leaves little to no positive or negative effect on sound? I've also heard that you'd be hard pressed to recover your loss from a failed surge protector since you have to prove that it did fail and wasn't failed before or something.


----------



## haloxt

I've heard some people say to connect directly rather than connect through a surge protector for better sound quality. Anything is possible though, maybe the filtering in some surge protectors will noticeably improve sound with no compromise at all but that is unlikely. but if you want to clean the power you shouldn't look at things marketed as surge protectors with built-in noise reduction, but look at power conditioners designed for audio.


----------



## endless402

i've had a belkin pureav and didnt like it. took away from the sound (less energy). i think it has to do with the current issues and the fact that the more connections there are, the more issues

 now i plug directly into the wall. the difference was quite noticeable. 

 i'd go with a standard surge protector if you're scared of surges. 

 i wouldnt use a power filter on an amplifer. it's ok with video and your other components that dont draw too much current


----------



## _Spanky_

Alright, I think I'll just go with a high joule surge protected then. For once Head-Fi has prevented me from spending money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info guys


----------



## LFC_SL

My Belkin Surgemaster with filtering help reduce these fuzzy lines that were showing up on my external monitor. No comment on effect on SQ, don't care


----------



## jimmyjames8

the 2 things are usually mutually exclusive at that price point regardless of what the mfr says. If you really want connected equipment surge protection, check out Protek and or Surge Control. I have had almost no luck with "noise" filters at your price point. I even have a medical grade isolation transformer with electrostatic shield and I still get line noise. MIT made a series of boxes called Z centers and Z filters. They work but MIT no longer makes them. They do make a new filter (center) box at about $2000 price point but have not tried it. They demonstrate it virtually eliminating line noise.

 Also, nothing will protect you or your equipment from lightning, totally. I studied lightning and surges for a year for my previous employer. Surge protective devices or transient voltage surge suppression can protect to some degree of voltage surge but if you get a million volt spike from lightning, forget it. A lightning strike within 100yds of your house can knock out anything electric or electronic in your house by the electromagnetic field radiated from the strike. Sleep tight.


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, nothing will protect you or your equipment from lightning,_

 

If anything, you can purchase a surge protector simply to insure your equipment right?
 I don't know if theres some fine-print, but a lot of surge protectors seem to cover damages up to a pretty decent amount.


----------



## Dinan

The problem with MOST of the power conditioners out there is that they don't do a thing for what will actually damage your system...over and under voltage. Most all will deal just fine with a massive spike (lightning strike) but it will probably fry the system anyway if you get hit by lightning. UPS units for computers do this perfectly but the regenerated AC will make a stereo sound terrible so there is no real application for them in audio. 

 PS Audio makes a series of power bars from about $300+ that actually have over and under voltage protection. There is some sonic improvement but not much. I use one of these units in my theater to protect. 

 For the high-end audio rig, I just use the best conditioner I can find (Running Springs Audio Dmitri). I know that like most, it will not really protect the system better than a $50 computer power strip but I am not after protection, just performance and in my audiophile experience, you can't get both. 

 TARA Labs makes a fantastic passive conditioner "bar" that is about $700 that I use on my headphone rig with great sonic results but it also does little to protect the gear.

 So if you are really worried about protection, make sure you have something that will address over and under voltage conditions as that is what will really ruin a power supply, especially if it happens often. Ever sat around your house and watched the lights get brighter all of a sudden and stay like that for 5, 10, 15 minutes? That is giving the power supply in your gear hell!


----------



## drymtime

Recently my cable box and TV got fried by an indirect lightning strike or surge.  I have been doing some research and some of the pros say that surge protectors do little or nothing to protect sensitive equipment.  They say that the only real protection is having a whole house surge protector and that all the lines coming into a house are grounded before entering the house.  Here is a link to a very good discussion about surge protection.
  
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25657892-Cable-modem-fried-by-lightning-how-to-prevent-again
  
 I'm not an expert, but I want to protect my equipment in a cost effective way.


----------

